# Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?



## agss (6. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,
Fahre anfang August nach Kappeln und würde gern ne Kuttertour machen.
War letztes Jahr in Maasholm und bin von der MS Antje sehr endtäuscht worden.(Muffelige Crew und der Fangerfolg war sehr bedürftig)
Wollte eigendlich mit der Forelle fahren,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das besser ist.
Oder lohnt es sich im August überhaupt noch auf Dorsch?
Bin da noch unerfahren.
Die anderen Forenbeiträge sind ja auch nichtmehr neu.
Von daher würd ich gern n paar Meinungen oder Tipps hören.


----------



## Marc R. (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Moin,

wenn du nicht mehr mit der Antje D fahren möchtest, wäre die Simone von Eckernförde die nächste empfehlenswerte Alternative. Allerdings hat auch jeder 'ne zweite Chance verdient. Den Bootsmann auf der Antje darf man nicht immer ernst nehmen. Der August gehört stückzahlmäßig zu den besseren Monaten, lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall.

Ob die Forelle nach dem Verkauf ihren Betrieb ganz normal fortgesetzt hat und fährt, weiß ich nicht. Mehr als auf anderen Kuttern fängt man dort auch nicht. Die Laichdorsche im Winter mal ausgenommen.

Allerdings sollte man bei schlechten Fängen nicht immer gleich auf die Crew schimpfen. Es gibt Tage, da stehen die Dorsche sehr weit verstreut, an anderen fressen sie schlichtweg nicht. Da kannst du noch so große Anzeigen auf dem Echolot haben. Und zu guter letzt müssen sich viele Angler auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Der Fisch springt nicht von alleine ins Boot. Ich kann dieses ewige Gejammere und Geschimpfe einiger Leute nach der Ausfahrt echt nicht mehr hören. Einfach mal ohne geeignetes Gerät, dafür aber mit reichlich Schnapps los und die Kisten voll machen funktioniert heute nicht mehr. Damit meine ich nicht dich persönlich.|wavey:


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Hallo,
ruf doch mal hier an:
http://www.wiking-kappeln.de/index.php/angelfahrten.html

Der Kutter liegt meist direkt in Kappeln.

Ich bilde mir ein das ab Maasholm noch manchmal ein weiterer Kutter fuhr, der Name fällt mir nur momentan nicht ein...

Ach und bitte berichte mal wie´s war!!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Marc R. (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Moin,
von Maasholm aus fährt seit Jahren nur noch die Antje D. Die Wiking in Kappeln fährt nur bei Vollcharter.


----------



## agss (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Das hört sich super an Gert.reicht die Anmeldung zwei bis drei Tage vorher?wegen dem Wetter.würde mich dann in der ersten AugustWoche  melden.


----------



## maki1980 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Mensch,der Gert Vögler,

ich werde verrückt. Das letzt Mal, dass ich dich gesehen habe ist locker 18 Jahre her als ich mit meinem Vater immer zu dir ins Geschäft kam um Köder und Angelzeugs zu kaufen bevor es an die Bille, Dove Elbe, Eichbaumsee oder Oortkaten ging.

Ist die Welt klein.

Auf jeden Fall, willkommen!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## sei (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Mensch,der Gert Vögler,
> 
> ich werde verrückt. Das letzt Mal, dass ich dich gesehen habe ist locker 18 Jahre her als ich mit meinem Vater immer zu dir ins Geschäft kam und Köder und Angelzeugs zu kaufen bevor es an die Bille, Dove Elbe, Eichbaumsee oder Oortkaten ging.
> 
> ...



-und ich wurde bei den Heilbutt-Drillszenen  auf einer VHS-Videokassette vom Norgevirus angesteckt! -Bis heute hält der Virus an! :q -Und der Herr Vögler ist Schuld!


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

....und da isse wieder, die "Viri Clan".
Petri und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## agss (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

werde voraussichtlich in den ersten beiden augustwochen da sein.100%tig kann ich dir das erst nächste Woche sagen.aber 4std erscheint mir was kurz.ok was bringen 6std fischen und man bekommt nur 2fische.auf m kutter mein ich.hast du das boot denn immer voll besetzt in der Zeit?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Vier Stunden fischen auf der Ostsee bringen 4 Stunden Spaß - 6 Stunden fischen bringen 6 Stunden Spaß...Unbezahlbar auf einem solchen Boot.
Fisch ist Zugabe!
Petri


----------



## Dorschrasta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Moin..

Zuletzt bin ich vor etwa drei Jahren von Kappeln aus gestartet, daher weiß ich nicht ob dieser Beitrag noch nützlich ist. 
Ich war im Herbst mit einem Kumpel in der Gegend unterwegs und wir hatten eigentlich vor in der Schlei auf Plattfisch zu angeln, doch es stellte sich heraus, dass wir eine falsche Info bekommen hatten. Man sagte uns am Telefon es würden bereits reichlich Platte gefangen, aber als wir vor Ort ankamen erfuhren wir von dem Herrn im Wassersportzentrum Kappeln, dass es für die Plattfischangelei in der Schlei noch etwas zu früh im Jahr sei. Was wirklich ärgerlich war, weil wir den Sonderschein für die Schlei bereits gekauft hatten. Zu unserem großen Glück hatten wir natürlich auch kein Pilkgeschirr im Gepäck, abgesehen von zwei halbwegs brauchbaren Hechtruten. Also kauften wir einige Pilker und versuchten auf einem Kutter unterzukommen, aber die Antje in Maasholm und die Simone in Eckernförde waren restlos ausgebucht. Glücklicherweise bekamen wir die Nummer eines älteren Herren in die Finger, der einen kleinen Bootsverleih betrieb und u.a. auch geguidete Fahrten auf die Ostsee anbot. Erstes Erfolgserlebnis war, dass wir tatsächlich zwei Plätze bei einer Tour ergattern konnten und am nächsten Morgen ging die wilde Fahrt los. Wir fuhren nicht besonders weit bis zum ersten Spot, aber das Fangergebnis stimmte, ich hatte das Gefühl der alte Mann kannte das Meer vor seiner Haustür und dem war auch so. Am Schluss hatten wir zu zweit gut 40 maßige Dorsche von ca 50-70cm und dieses Ergebnis war für eine solche 'Schei* drauf, bevor wir gar nicht zum Angeln kommen' Aktion schon nicht verkehrt.
Der gute Mann heißt Karl-Heinz Haupt und wohnt in der Eckernförder Str. 6 in Kappeln - Tlf. 04642/81481.
Vielleicht fährt er noch raus, einfach mal durchrufen. 

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## agss (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Wie teuer war das?
40 Dorsche ist ja schon wahnsinn.
Werd da auf jeden fall auch mal anrufen.
Danke für die Info


----------



## Dorschrasta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welcher Kutter lohnt sich von Kappeln aus?*

Moin..

Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich meine aber mich wage zu erinnern, dass der Tourpreis einem normalen Kuttertarif sehr nahe kam. Einfach mal durchrufen, sowohl der Herr Haupt selbst als auch seine Gattin sind sehr freundlich, hilfsbereit und auskunftsfreudig. Und falls du noch keine Ferienwohnung gebucht haben solltest, würde ich im Hause Haupt auch einmal danach fragen, wir hatten uns bei unserem letzten Aufenthalt bei ihm unterm Dach einquartiert. Passend zum Bootsverleih hat er auch noch zwei kleine Apartments bei sich im Haus, ich kanns nur empfehlen, weil dann ist dir der sternverdächtige Apfelkuchen seiner Frau auf jeden Fall sicher. 

Petri Heil...

thomas


----------

